# Pensacola beach in june



## WTICK1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I will be in Pensacola beach May 31st thru June 7th. I have been coming to Pensacola my entire life and usually fish right outside the pass trolling a set of buoys, but I sold my 20' center console boat and will only have my 18' ski boat down there. We rent condo at the Treehouses on Little Sabine Bay. When I trolled Buoys I would pick up Kings and Spanish Mackeral trolling King rigs. Just having my ski boat does anyone have any suggestions where to fish inside the pass in the big bay by the light tower. I want to take my 13yr old girl and two other kids that are coming with us. Not sure I am going to take ski boat thru pass unless it is really calm out. I watched some videos online and it looked like guys were catching fish right inside the pass fishing live minnows. Can someone tell me how to rig the live minnows and if that would be a good options or any other bait we could hang over the side of the boat instead of trolling. I fish redfish and specs in South Louisiana a lot and I am familiar with catching redfish on Live shrimp and artificial baits, but not sure what best bait is to catch them on in the Bay or where to fish them. Gonna be hard b/c I don't have a trolling motor. That is why I wanted a spot I could anchor down and let bait work itself? Are croakers good bait for anything?? Thank you for any help you can give me!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here are some ways that I have used when both free lining and popping a cork. Check it out and good luck! Don't catch'em all.

http://www.texasgulfcoastfishing.com/rigging_live_baitfish.html


----------



## navcty850 (Jan 23, 2012)

Croakers are good bait for redfish and trout mainly, but will work for a variety of bottom feeders as well.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Live croakers/croaker heads are KILLER bait for bull reds.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck


----------

